# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Anatomie Kurzlehrbcher (auf Englisch)

## Skyreaver

Kennt da jemand brauchbares? Ich htte gerne etwas in dem wirklich nur die wichtigsten Sachen bersichtlich zusammengefasst werden.

----------


## fluffy_duck

Bin ich leider auch berfragt, aber vielleicht wirst du dort fndig:
The Student Room - Medicine
einfach mal googeln, ist ein UK Medizinerforum
Und dann bitte hier posten welches Buch du nimmst und ob es gut ist.  Wrde mich nmlich auch mal interessieren  :hmmm...:

----------

